# Brushes



## BacardiBabe (11. August 2003)

Wo finde ich kostenlose Brushes für Paint Shop Pro 7 z.B. Sterne, Schmetterlinge usw.?


----------



## zenga (11. August 2003)

> http://www.psplinks.com/content/Brush_Downloads.html

mfg zenga


----------



## JuRrAsStOiL (16. August 2003)

http://www.designerinaction.de/webguide/redirect.php3?id=544


----------



## miezex3 (27. November 2006)

Also dieser Beitrag hat mir weitergeholfen, ich suche nämlich selbst auch immer wieder Brushes für Paint Shop Pro 9. Wenn einer noch ein paar Links weiß, dann wäre es echt nett, wenn er diese reinstellen könnte  Mel <3


----------

